# [Asus Portable A7JC]Installation gentoo LiveCD et minimal

## zigz4g

Salut a tous.

Je viens d'acquerir un nouveau portable Asus A7JC. J'arrive a lancer des LiveCD jusqu'au serveur X met un gros problème se présente.

Je n'ai pas de carte réseau ni de wifi. J'ai donc chercher comment faire et il existerai un driver pour ma carte réseau.

La carte est une Realtek ethernet RTL8168/8111 PCI E Gigabit. J'ai cherché sur le web et il faudrait que je compil moi même le driver.

Le driver est le r1000 de realtek qui se trouve sur leur site.

J'ai donc booté sur le Cd d'installation minimal mais sur ce CD il n'y a pas GCC, Make et tous les autres outils nécessaire.

Je pensais utiliser le LiveCD de 700Mo pour faire une compilation du driver mais j'ai un message d'erreur lors de la compil, il ne trouve pas les sources du kernel.

J'ai aussi essayer de compiler le driver sur une autre machine mais le processeur est différent et le kernel aussi.

L'installer du LiveCD ne veut pas installer la gentoo a partir des packages sur le CD. J'ai mis Dynamic et GRP avec un stage3. Rien ne c'est lancé.

Mes questions :

- Comment booté sur le LiveCD et compiler mon driver ?

- Pourquoi l'installer n'a pas voulu faire le partitionnement, installer les packages et installer la gentoo ?

- Est-il possible de compiler le driver sur une autre machine ?

- Quelqu'un a-t-il le même portable ?

EDIT: Je présise que le processeur est un Core Duo T2400 et que je ne connais pas sa correspondance sous le Kernel ? C'est un x86 mais n'y a-t-il pas un meilleur choix ???le 

EDIT2: Je rajoute que la compilation du driver m'indiquais que le répertoire suivant n'existe pas sur le LiveCD : /lib/module/***kernel-nom***/build

----------

## boozo

'alute

pour ton pb d'install tu peux très bientélécharger les sources depuis un autre poste et mettre les mettre sur un média (cd,usb,...) c'est le plus simple et/ou suivre une alternative de la doc et installer le kernel du live CD au début juste pour rebooter et refaire ton noyau avec les sources dl en externes et compiler ton r1000 (mais c'est double emploi ^^)   :Wink: 

Sinon pour ton driver RTL8168, tu as de la chance toi   :Razz:  tiens un p'tit lien tout récent

++

PS: prend le livecd universel et SANS GUI !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zigz4g

Si tu peux m'éclairer sur des petits points mal compris :

 *Quote:*   

> et mettre les mettre sur un média (cd,usb,...)

 

Tu veux dire prendre les sources du kernel et les mettre sur une clé usb par exemple. C'est de plus ce que j'ai comme support. Par contre faut prendre quel version des sources ??? Vanilla-sources, gentoo-sources ???

 *Quote:*   

> et installer le kernel du live CD au début juste pour rebooter 

 

La tu parle bien d'installer en premier la gentoo a partir du LiveCD puis de mettre le kernel a jour une fois l'install terminée.

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon pour ton driver RTL8168, tu as de la chance toi  tiens un p'tit lien tout récent

 

Déjà lu, c'est d'ailleur comme cela que j'ai trouver que je devais recompiler le driver.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: prend le livecd universel et SANS GUI ! 

 

J'ai téléchargé la version LiveCD de 700Mo (version 2006.0). J'ai aussi la version Minimal 2005.1.

Quel CD me conseil tu ??? Ou je n'ai pas compris quel CD je dois télécharger.

Voila les liens que j'ai téléchargé : http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/livecd/livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso

http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/installcd/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso

----------

## boozo

C'est çà tu as tout bien saisis   :Smile: 

mais si tu as une clé >=512 alors c'est le plus simple ^^ après pour le kernel tu prends celui qui te conviens vanilla c'est le kernel tout "nu" de kernel.org et gentoo-sources c'est le vanilla + patch spécial gentoo qui est du reste très fonctionnel ne t'inquiètes pas   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai téléchargé la version LiveCD de 700Mo (version 2006.0). J'ai aussi la version Minimal 2005.1.
> 
> Quel CD me conseil tu ??? Ou je n'ai pas compris quel CD je dois télécharger.
> ...

 

le LiveCD de 700Mo sera très bien dans ton cas car le netinstall va te poser pb   :Laughing: 

Suis bien la doc officielle de A-Z et tu ne devrais pas avoir de pb

PS: Merci ! Pi't*** çà fait du bien de voir des nouveaux utiliser d'eux-même la fonction recherche du forum  avant de poster  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zigz4g

Re.

Gros problème l'installer de la gentoo ne veut rien faire sur mon portable.

J'ai essayer l'installer-dialog et installer-gli mais rien n'a reussit.

Je peux faire toute la configuration de la gentoo pour l'installation mais il se bloque au moment de faire le traitement.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour faire l'installation complète à partir du LiveCD sans passer par l'installer ???

Merci.

----------

## boozo

je t'avais dit pas le gui   :Twisted Evil: 

passe par l'installation classique qui sera bien plus formatrice pour toi en plus d'être, elle, fonctionnelle   :Wink: 

----------

## zigz4g

Ouaip mea coulpa.

J'avais pris cette documentation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml

J'ai toujours fais une installation avec ta documentation mais avec le CD Minimal. Après les 5 machines qui sont sous Gentoo, je n'ai toujours pas fait attention au LiveCD pour la même install que le CD minimal  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## boozo

 *zigz4g wrote:*   

> Ouaip mea coulpa.
> 
> J'ai toujours fais une installation avec ta documentation mais avec le CD Minimal. Après les 5 machines qui sont sous Gentoo, je n'ai toujours pas fait attention au LiveCD pour la même install que le CD minimal 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   là... tu donnes vraiment le baton pour te faire battre   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zigz4g

Je donne peut être le baton mais peux tu me dire comment je peux faire pour installer la gentoo avec la doc que tu me donne ???

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Surtout les chapitres suivant quand on N'a PAS de cartes réseaux ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.b. Configurer Portage
> 
> Mettre l'arbre de Portage à jour
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 7.b. Installer les sources
> 
> USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
> ...

 

Et sourtout ce passage :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.b. Les CD d'installation Gentoo
> 
> Important : Pour une installation sans connexion réseau, ou si vous souhaitez utiliser un des installateurs fournis, veuillez suivre les instructions figurant dans les guides de la version 2006.0.
> ...

 

Seul probleme c'est que je ne peux pas installer avec la version 2006.0 et que meme en copiant les sources de portage et le stage3 sur une cle USB, il faut que portage puisse installer les gentoo-sources, grub, etc... Je peux peut etre mettre les fichiers du distfiles dans les répertoires sur mon disque dur au moment d'installer. Il me faut donc aussi les fichiers MD5 pour faire les vérifs.

----------

## boozo

 *zigz4g wrote:*   

> Je donne peut être le baton mais peux tu me dire comment je peux faire pour installer la gentoo avec la doc que tu me donne ???
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> 
> Surtout les chapitres suivant quand on N'a PAS de cartes réseaux ?
> ...

 

Ne soit pas trop susceptible qd m^...   :Confused:  c'était juste qu'avec 5 install de gentoo déjà réalisée, on peut considérer que tu sais t'en sortir avec les rouages de portage et t'adapter selon les cas de figures   :Wink: 

Mettre portage à jours tu prends le dernier snapshot sur ta clé et tu détares

Sinon pour le kernel tu as effectivement raison, tu vas devoir prendre les patch et tout le toutim également pour le passer mais bon c'est jouable (et en plus tu peux toujours utiliser l'autre alternative qui est de prendre le noyau du livecd puis de refaire la manip pour avoir ton noyau à la mano ensuite)

Mais qqch m'échappe dans ta dernière remarque :

 *Quote:*   

> Le LiveCD Installer Gentoo
> 
> L'image du LiveCD Installer s'appelle livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso et pèse 697 Mo. 
> 
> + 	Contient tout ce dont vous avez besoin. Vous pouvez même procéder à l'installation sans connexion réseau.

 

quel est le pb ?! si ce n'est les sources kernel qui c'est vrai n'y sont pas mais pour lequel tu as un workaround ?

----------

## zigz4g

Desole pour le manque de souplesse de mes propos.

Je suis un peu degouter de refaire 10000 manips et reboots sous windows pour avoir une solution plus ou moins utilisable.

Les nerfs lachent un peu  :Smile: 

Bon, la solution de compiler son kernel ne me pose pas de probleme. Peut-on meme aller a compiler un petit kernel sans demander a portage de le prendre en compte ? (Je ne fais pas d'emerge kernel-vanilla par exemple et pourtant je l'install par moi meme)

Reste a compiler Grub. C'est une solution qui me fatigue rien que de l'entendre  :Smile:  mais bon je le ferais si je trouve pas plus rapide.

Autres solutions :

Je me refais un mini liveCD sur cle USB avec le driver que j'ai besoin. Par contre je ne suis pas expert en liveCleUSB ni liveCD.

Je met une petite distrib linux style SmallLinux sur ma partition '/' et je reinstall a partir de cette distrib.

Je me pends  :Sad: 

J'attends que kernel.org met mon driver dans les sources  :Smile:  (solution non envisageable bien sur  :Smile:  )

Je retourne chercher un nouveau portable  :Smile:  (solution non envisageable)

----------

## babos

Ne t'inquiète pas pour grub, j'ai le même problème que toi sur mon asus v6j que j'essaie de résoudre en ce moment avec

aussi une clé USB!

Pour grub, j'ai tapé emerge --pretend pour connaître la version qu'il voulait.

Puis sur les release j'ai pris la bonne version et les patch + le fichier splash.xpm.

PAF, injection par clé USB dans les distfiles et la compilation se déroule sans problèmes.

Allez, courage, regarde sur ce topic, tu n'es pas tout seul dans cette petite galère  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475400-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

[Edit] Ca y est, j'ai résolu la wifi!! Continue dans l'install, et si tu veux de l'aide n'hésite pas! Je vais bientôt je pense faire un petit wiki là-dessus[/Edit]

----------

